# 06 f550 xlt diesel gas tank issues



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

im having issues with the insider liner of the tank rusting away clogging up the fuel injectors 2 times it happend in a year and a half i was wondering if anybody else ran into this problem ive herd alot of there trucks are having similar issues and ford is not covering the problem, gas tank was already replaced in 07 and i dont wanna spend $1200 to replace it jus intrested in some feedback if anybody else ran into these issues


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Are you sure it's rust? There is a lining that coats the fuel tank and if you use diesel that contains more than 5% bio-diesel you could run into a problem. That lining will de-laminate/flake off and clog the various fuel components.

Just my .02¢


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

yaaa idk they showed me what was in the fuel and it looked like a gunky rust **** 2nd time it happend and there saying i have to replace the tank idk


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

a friend of mine had something similar happen to his 06-07 wrecker, however I dont know it that truck had the tank replaced with a smaller piece due to the wrecker body like you have to do on some of them


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a friend who is also having this happen to his 04 dump with the 6.0 in it. I think he has some company that hes taking to and they are putting a new lining in it instead of replacing the entire tank


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

yaa thanks i just cant see spending big money on this kind of crazy to replace a 3 year old tank


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

A local muni is having this same issue with a couple of ambulances


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a ford lcf that the tank delaminated at 25000 miles and they told me 5500.00 to fix it.Still sitting and making payment


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 2007 F550. The first time it happen the truck went down in a blizzard...ford replaced the tank due to a recall "De-laminating" and it happened the following year during a snow storm once again due to clogged fuel injectors ford picked up the cost including the tow which had to be a heavy duty tow... I had the plow and sander on it. A regular tow wouldn't work due to the plow. would have cost a small fortune.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The ambulance company I work for has replaced a bunch of them. Most were late 7.3's, the linings self destructed. Clogging fuel filter regularly.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i had the same problem once with my 06 f-550 and they told me the same thing will not replace if it happens agian i was using sonoco fuel and was told they have the most bio fuel in it if you read your owners manual it tells you to use BP fuel witch is .30 cents more and 10 miles away from my house and the sunoco is 1 mile away i can't see having a liner in a diesel tank the fuel is a lubricant so it shouldn't rust but have been told they use water to extract it not sure how true that is i have had a problem in my big dump with a fungus where i had to replace the filters like every two weeks when i would remove them they would look like the oil filters


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Has ford done anything to fix this problem with the 08 and newer trucks? I was thinking of getting a ford diesel but this issue is a new one to me.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

not sure on the newer trucks but they have told me on the tank they replaced in my truck that the liner is strong then before i geuss time will tell i still have an extended warrenty on it but we know how that work the warrenty is up and stuff starts happening


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe ill stick with duramaxes, not sure yet though.


----------

